
Why You Should Be Shooting Your Movie in Georgia - paulmooreparks
http://shofur.com/blog/shooting-your-movie-in-georgia/
======
Overtonwindow
Georgia is a wonderful state to make movies in. Low taxes, low costs,
excellent people, and beautiful scenery. The food might kill you in the long
run but boy does it taste good..

